# Rinnai Issue.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a rinnai that i myself had to take time out of my day to go and diagnosis. Come to find out, it is quite a simple repair, and the part will be here tomorrow. Problem was caused in my opinion by a piss poor installation of the entire piping system. Extremely hard water hammer.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Video no worky for me, get an error.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

it worked for me. turn your speakers down if you get it to work.



Ron said:


> Video no worky for me, get an error.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Prolly my browser then.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It looks good to me Randy. All of mine do that but they seem to get quieter when I'm driving away.








Paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Works for me now must have been that stupid update that was causing the problem.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn thing needs a 6lb sledge, not a 5! Comon Randy WTF is wrong wit U?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Sh1t man, I though you were jamming on you guitar and got some nasty feedback:rockon:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> This is a rinnai that i myself had to take time out of my day to go and diagnosis. Come to find out, it is quite a simple repair, and the part will be here tomorrow. Problem was caused in my opinion by a piss poor installation of the entire piping system. Extremely hard water hammer.


 
What part is it?


----------



## DownHill (Oct 15, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> What part is it?


The tankless heater. :boxing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Flow sensor. I believe. Where the cold water enters the unit. Tech support had me unplug that component from the unit, and the noise went away. Before i called tech support, we ran the unit with the power off, and never heard a peep from it. Was popping the T&P at full to get that sound to come from the unit. Unplugged that flow sensor, and it still made hot water. Tech support said it would be fine to run unplugged, but still needed to be replaced. New part should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Flow sensor. I believe. Where the cold water enters the unit. Tech support had me unplug that component from the unit, and the noise went away. Before i called tech support, we ran the unit with the power off, and never heard a peep from it. Was popping the T&P at full to get that sound to come from the unit. Unplugged that flow sensor, and it still made hot water. Tech support said it would be fine to run unplugged, but still needed to be replaced. New part should arrive tomorrow.


Interesting. If the unit receives no flow signal, how does the burner know to fire? If a piece of debris were caught in the flow sensor preventing it from spinning, but with flow still passing through the unit, you would not fire the unit. Why does it fire if you simply unplug the sensor. Did Rinnai anticipate flow sensor problems and simply provided for a bypass signal if the sensor is unplugged?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Why did it not make the noise with the power off if it is the flow sensor? The turbine inside the flow sensor still spins either way doesn't it? This is clearly a mechanical noise. If it is the fs, and water passes by it whether their is power or not, then it should make the noise either way shouldn't it?


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

if the flow sensor signal is bad telling the computer to F' itself the computer say's ok I'll just try to stop the flow to keep you from telling me to f' myself. So what you are hearing is the unit trying to throttle the flow.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think the flow sensor and flow servo are contained in the same part. By unplugging the flow sensor, you are also unplugging the flow control servo.

So yes, unplugging both would resolve the issue since the flow servo is what is causing the noise due to bad input signal from its' flow sensor.


I think..........



smellslike$tome said:


> Why did it not make the noise with the power off if it is the flow sensor? The turbine inside the flow sensor still spins either way doesn't it? This is clearly a mechanical noise. If it is the fs, and water passes by it whether their is power or not, then it should make the noise either way shouldn't it?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I had the same issue a couple years ago.

Mine was the water flow servo.

Water pressure was extremely high and IMO, one unit was not enough. 

It was trying to pinch off flow to hit the temp set point and the gear inside the servo stripped, making a gawd awful vibration during high flow situations.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Interesting. If the unit receives no flow signal, how does the burner know to fire? If a piece of debris were caught in the flow sensor preventing it from spinning, but with flow still passing through the unit, you would not fire the unit. Why does it fire if you simply unplug the sensor. Did Rinnai anticipate flow sensor problems and simply provided for a bypass signal if the sensor is unplugged?



I didn't go into too much detail about why the unit would still function with the component unplugged. My only concern was if it would still fire, and it did just that. Answering your own question, it must have some sort of bypass. Where the hell is Tankless when you need him?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Why did it not make the noise with the power off if it is the flow sensor? The turbine inside the flow sensor still spins either way doesn't it?  This is clearly a mechanical noise. If it is the fs, and water passes by it whether their is power or not, then it should make the noise either way shouldn't it?



There is some sort of solenoid in that sensor, is all i can guess.


----------

